# Home invasion robbery



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't been on the forum for a while, mainly due to a lack of fishing trips. I just want to put the feelers out there so maybe you all can help be my eyes. On March 19th, I came home from work to find my door kicked in and my house robbed of everything of value. They stole a ton of stuff including 11 firearms. The two punks that robbed me sold alot of my goods to various fences and then went out to rob another house. That guy came home for lunch and chased the punks off. They were driving around in a yellow SUV and when they picked them up they had 8 of my firearms(9 counting my inline) and thats how they were tied to my house when I discovered I was robbed.

A considerable ammount of things stolen are still unrecovered and I am just putting a plee out there if you happen to see anything like this for sale from a shady characters let me know. Plus the Insurance company can't wait to not pay me, grouping things into one clause or another. Still missin?

Firearms: Don't have the serials because all the reciepts were stolen in a little firesafe
Taurus Judge Black, "Night court" edition which is stamped on the barrell...incidently the gun I would have shot them with if I was home.

Uberti Cattleman 45LC with a lot of wear and tear on the barrel that looks like its coming around for a new Blueing.

Vanguard spotting scope, there is a camera adapter in the case for an SLR

Microscope, kind of high end but a chinese type ebay model large black case

Box with 3 antique elgin Pocket watches, a really nice Hamilton watch "Kahki sunset" watch and bunch of military challenge coins.

Cigar box with a leaf on the top

Firebox with 112-ish ounces of silver in mostly 1ozs Silver Eagles, South African Krugerands, Canadian Maple leafs, art bars and a 10 ounce englehard bar. There is even a WW2 german bar of about 3ozs. My social security, Birth certificate and discharge paperwork from the military were in that box.

They stole much, much more but from what I gather alot of the other stuff has been recovered. I might post on here more as I find out more and I appreciate it if anyone comes across any tips.

Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, hopefully you learned your lesson and rented a safe deposit box or a real safe? I have a spreadsheet of all of my serial numbers and pictures hosted on photobucket in case the PC is stolen.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I sure did, and honestly the only reason I didn't have a safe deposit box was because I had home owners insurance...which I am find out they are just as big of crooks as the two wannabe gangbangers that kicked my door in.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, no coverage on coins at all? Let us know the scoop as far as the insurance company name and reasons they are giving you trouble, maybe some good cam come of it and we can learn something helpful from thus tragic experience, I had my car broken into once :evil:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that when it comes to insurance agencies that you need some kind of documentation of what you have in order to make a large claim such as this is going to be, and not having serial numbers for the firearms is going to be a large problem. I have a friend that has this happen to. His son was into drugs and told the local dealer how to get into the house and where everything of value was kept. His insurance company gave him the run around for over a year and only paid out about a quarter of what he was missing. We got lucky one night when I was sitting in a bar and the dealer came up to me and asked if I wanted to buy a Parker Hale .270 rifle. Since my friend had one of those stolen I said yes and set up a meet with him. I showed up with my neighbor who happened to be a CHP officer and soon it was all over for the dealer. We did recover about half of the firearms that were took. 

As for a way to keep the serial numbers of your valuables I just make up a word doc and save it onto a couple of memory sticks along with other information that I might need if something ever happens. I also have photos of all my firearms with the serial number written on the back of the picture with a description and this is also on the memory sticks. I also a number of years ago looked at what I had money wise into firearms. The next week I went out and bought a safe to put them into. Now my greatest fear is that I'll come home one day and find someone under the safe pinned to the floor. The safe weighs 700 lb empty and I have no idea how much it weighs now with everything in it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I know a guy who went on vacation, came back to find someone broke into his house, chainsawed through the floor to the basement, and winched out his gun safe.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I know a guy who went on vacation, came back to find someone broke into his house, chainsawed through the floor to the basement, and winched out his gun safe.
> 
> -DallanC


That just says that if they really want it they are going to get it. But for most it will deter them enough that they won't bother with it except to smack it with a hammer or try to pry it open. Most thieves want to be in and out in under a couple of minutes.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Critter and DallanC...I talked with an officer from Alaska once who investigated a home breakin, where the thief chained the safe to his truck and jerked it out of the basement of the house. Thousands of dollars worth of damage to the house as well as the loss of several high priced weapons. They said it was an inside job.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Man, this kind of stuff really burns my hide! :evil: My house got broken into some years back and I'm still not over it. I happened to be home at the time and chased the burglar off with a 12 gauge. If I hear the slightest sound at night I'm up checking it out.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear the bad news.

Almost sounds like they knew what they were looking for? 

Where do you live? Maybe the members that live in that area can make a special point to look out for you?


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I live in Ogden pretty close to 5 points. I have no enemies and I'm one of those guys that shovels all the elderly folks sidewalks in the winter time, donates to local charities every year, and I help anyone that needs it so I have a good reputation in the neighbourhood. As far as I know this was a pretty random act but who knows for sure.. I never saw either one of those crooks before. They even stole the blanket off my bed, presumably tossing rifles on it and carrying it out in a bundle. Here is the article from the Standard:

http://www.standard.net/stories/2012/03 ... n-property

If you look up those two dirtbags names their mugshots and tattoos paint a colorfull picture. One guy has "Money over [email protected]#[email protected]" tattooed on his colorbone. The other two people robbed were an older couple several blocks away I have no ties to and were just as innocent.

As far as the insurance goes, I'll get back with you because I haven't done much yet until I see what I get back from evidence. I can tell you of the 4k+ in silver I had taken I won't see hardly anything. That's because Insurance groups it into a jewellery clause where they say it is worth face value. Silver, a commodity, will cost you about 40 bucks +/- to buy a brand new U.S. minted silver eagle...but in the eyes of the insurance company it is worth $1 because thats what is stamped on the ignot. Also found out my deductable was upped along with everyone else in State Farm to 1k for the year 2012..hell of a way to find out. Unless they put it in fine print on one of those things you throw away without reading.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What a bum deal! At least you were able to recover some items; that is pretty rare from what I understand.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing that you will learn about insurance is that you can insure your valuables by either face value or face value+, but be ready to pay extra. Also usually if you put a larger value on items the insurance company will want a private appraiser to come out and value the items. I am also pretty sure that when they upped your deductible there was a flier, letter, or something that you didn't read or respond to to keep it low. The biggest problem with insurance is that you have to go through something like this to find out what you need to do encase there is a next time. 

It is all in knowing how to play their stupid games.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

It's kind of a long shot, but my dad is friends with a couple guys who are pawn brokers in the Salt Lake Valley. I'll tell him to give them a head's up about your stolen items. Definitely wouldn't hurt anything. 

I've had 3 vehicles broken into, and I can't tell you how mad this kind of stuff makes me. One time, they only stole about $20 worth of stuff (a cheap rifle case and a Jet Li DVD), but they caused over $500 in damage to my truck from the damage done by breaking the window to get in. My across the street neighbor at the time was on the Metro Gang Unit, and they even broke into his patrol car.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

What scares me is I'm a real deep sleeper sometimes it takes a lot to wake up. I'm afraid if some one broke in I would know it until it was too late...


----------

